# Online Purchase



## bottleboy311 (Jul 16, 2015)

Picked up this Unmarked Amber Wax Sealer Jar Turn Mold, online for $16.00iuncluding shipping. Red Book #3054-3 price is $75.00-$100.00 only problem us a small flea bite on the lip.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 2, 2015)

Well it is a wax sealer and my first observation would be - to see if the wax ring was pushed down on the f0p of the blown jar.  Then = identify any names or numbers - embossed on the glass, by the mold.   RED Matthews


----------



## junkyard jack (Aug 4, 2015)

Very nice looking jar. Even with the tiny ding on the rim, $16 shipped was a heck of a good deal for an amber wax sealer. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 5, 2015)

I guess that's RB 11.


----------

